# On worldmarktheclub.com, how can I see the expiration date(s) of the credits tied to a confirmed reservation?



## Judy (May 10, 2021)

Because the US/Canadian border is closed, I'm probably going to have to cancel my reservation for Worldmark Canmore.  I've lost track of which credits I used to make it. Can I see those dates in my online Worldmark account?  How?  I'd like to know if it's safe to cancel online or whether I have to come up with a substitute reservation and call Worldmark to cancel and re-book to avoid losing my credits.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2021)

I think you have to call them.  I don't know any way to see this online.

I needed to cancel a reservation for later this year, and I called beforehand to make sure when things shuffled overnight, I wouldn't lose any credits.  The agent said I was good to go, and the next day everything appeared as it should.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (May 11, 2021)

Judy said:


> Because the US/Canadian border is closed, I'm probably going to have to cancel my reservation for Worldmark Canmore.  I've lost track of which credits I used to make it. Can I see those dates in my online Worldmark account?  How?  I'd like to know if it's safe to cancel online or whether I have to come up with a substitute reservation and call Worldmark to cancel and re-book to avoid losing my credits.


It does not matter what credits you used when booking the reservation, because the credits shuffle to use oldest credits first.

I have an account with 8,000 credits that expired August 31, 2020.  My reservation with the earliest arrival date is for 6300 credits, so there should be 6300 expired credits in this reservation and 1700 expired credits in the next earliest reservation.  If I press the "CANCEL" button for the earliest reservation, I will get a "Do you really want to cancel this reservation?" confirmation page that will inform me that the reservation contains 6300 credits that expired August 31, 2020 and they need to get booking into another reservation before the end of the day.

I do not take chances with the shuffle program operating every night, so after cancelling the reservation I would book a reservation somewhere for at least 6300 credits for arrival after my next reservation, but before August 1, 2021.  After a couple days, I would check the shuffle progress by pressing the "CANCEL" button for what is now my reservation with the earliest arrival date.  If I get the red-letter warning that the reservation contains 6300 credits that expired August 31, 2020, then I know the expired credits have shuffled correctly, and I press the "No, do not cancel this reservation" to back out of the cancellation for the reservation that I want to keep, and cancel the "expired credits holder reservation" that was just a place to "park" the credits until the shuffle program ran.

This is how to check for expired credits in a reservation and rebook them without having to call in and wait on hold.

If you do not get a red-letter warning that a reservation you are attempting to cancel contains expired credits, then you are safe simply cancelling the reservation without having to "park" any credits for the shuffle program.


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2021)

CO skier said:


> ... This is how to check for expired credits in a reservation and rebook them without having to call in and wait on hold. ...



Thank you.  I didn't know this was possible. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 11, 2021)

I do not completely trust the midnight shuffle. So if I am cancelling a Reservation that may contain expired Credits I call and go through the cancellation and manual shuffle of the Credits with the Booking Office.


----------



## Judy (May 11, 2021)

Thank you CO Skier.  I was afraid to click the "cancel" button for fear that it would produce an immediate, permanent cancellation.  Now I know how to get the information I need without waiting for Worldmark customer service to open.


----------



## CO skier (May 12, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thank you.  I didn't know this was possible.
> 
> Dave


I discovered the expired credits warning the first time I cancelled a reservation containing expired credits.  I knew the reservation included expired credits, but it was nice to get confirmation and a reminder to book them into a reservation before the end of the day.

Just one of the valuable, but relatively unkown, features of the current website that I hope this is preserved in the "new" website.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2021)

Curious:  So often WM people say they don't trust the credits shuffling.  Have there been occasions where credits didn't shuffle correctly?

Dave


----------



## Tacoma (May 12, 2021)

Yes it is nice to know what to do to park credits safely these days as it always seems to be taking 45 minutes to an hour to get through. The more we can do on our own on the webite the better.
To answer your question Dave yes one time I trusted the shuffle and lost the expired credits. Took a couple of conversations and a week or so to get my credits back. So now I always book a dummy reservation and cancel it in a few days. If WM ever charges for reservations or cancelling reservations it would be the death of its flexibility. With current changes I am always worrying what will they change next?


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Curious:  So often WM people say they don't trust the credits shuffling.  Have there been occasions where credits didn't shuffle correctly?
> 
> Dave


Yes, the shuffle program frequently does not run overnight for whatever reasons; NEVER leave expired credits "naked" overnight relying on the shuffle program to run and preserve the credits.  Book the expired credits into a "holder" reservation (there is no cost and, hopefully, no cost in the future to save calling into reservations for a manual shuffle), then check a few days later to confirm that the shuffle program has run (or not).

The shuffle program is a nice benefit and convenient for owners, but there is no guarantee it will run EVERY night.


----------



## HudsHut (May 13, 2021)

@geist1223 
That's a good tip. 
If I have to cancel a reservation with expired credits, I make sure to do it during business hours, so I still have the option to call,  in case I run in to any difficulty with the rebooking.
Sometimes, I've gotten an error at payment of HK or taxes, and the reservation would not complete.


----------

